# Crappie central florida



## fish2keel (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone crappie fish in central florida? 

I was told that a few of the lakes in the upper part of sanford and deltona should be holding some good crappie in a few weeks. Just wanted to see if there was any other florida crappie fishermen out there and what the report was

Thanks guys

F2k


----------



## Josh in FLA (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a few hours south in Polk County. We pulled some Crappie this past weekend, nothing spectacular in size or quantity, but we were more interested in the bass at the time so back they went.

Keep us apprised if you find some decent areas. I just got my boat registered and my Mom lives up that way, so I'd be willing to take a road trip if they're biting pretty decent.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 5, 2012)

Josh,

For your neck of the woods by don't you try this place for crappie and bass. 
Mosaic Fish Management Area its in southern polk county. 

As for my neck of the woods Lake Monroe seems to be where to go in sandford. I believe like griffen as well


----------



## huntinslabs (Sep 5, 2012)

They will be going off very soon. Lake Woodruff has already been giving up limits. I have been seeing baitpods getting slammed on my way home from work lately. The specks wont be far behind. Last year it was the last week of September and the year before was mid September. Lake Harney is due for a banner year and this one might be it with healthy water levels without flooding.


----------

